
One billion people worldwide stop breathing while they sleep - anarbadalov
https://mosaicscience.com/story/sleep-apnea-apnoea-snoring-heart-disease-breathing/
======
rpiguy
If you are tired at all during the day, get an at home sleep study as soon as
you can. Treatment makes a world of difference.

I wasn't diagnosed until I was older, but I suspect it started mildly in my
20s after a long bout of tonsillitis.

Furthermore, don't take snoring as the only sign of apnea. People assume if
you don't snore or struggle then you don't have apnea.

I never snored, I just stopped breathing for whatever reason. I got married
and my spouse noticed it. I couldn't believe it.

